# Is this a Dwarf Nigerian or a Pygmy?



## GoatFun4Us6 (Nov 17, 2014)

I would love some feedback! Any thoughts?http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/images/smilies/thankyou.gif


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf but unless he is registered, can't guarantee he is a full Nigerian.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian Dwarf. Most definitely not Pygmy.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

More than likely Nigerian. Some folks disbud Pygmies, but that is more common with Nigerians because they are a dairy breed, and that is a requirement for showing in the dairy world. Plus some build things are different between the breeds.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The most obvious thing is his color though. Pygmies do not come in that color. Red buckskin is pretty much only seen in Nigerians. Without papers, you'll never know if he's fullblood nigerian dwarf, but he sure looks like one.


----------



## GoatFun4Us6 (Nov 17, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Nigerian Dwarf. Most definitely not Pygmy.


I would love to know why you think that.  What charateristics say NG and not Pygmy? I haven't found much besides Pygmys are more stocky and NDs are same type of body as a larger goat, but just smaller. Any guidance is appreciated. :-D


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

To me he looks like he is probably crossed with both ND AND Pygmy.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I love his colors Btw! I'll bet he would throw some nice looking kids. Love the silly lips lol! Was he in rut when you took that photo lol!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

> I would love to know why you think that. What charateristics say NG and not Pygmy? I haven't found much besides Pygmys are more stocky and NDs are same type of body as a larger goat, but just smaller. Any guidance is appreciated.


1) He's red buckskin. Pygmies don't come in this color. This is not an uncommon nigerian dwarf color.
2) He's built like a nigerian dwarf, not a pygmy. He doesn't look thick or cobby whatsoever.

This is a Pygmy:









And this is a Nigerian Dwarf:


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree with KW Farms.. Hes fine boned, not thick And cobby, He is long legged.. His face is nice and refined, not wide. 

There is no way to know for sure, but if he is a Pygmy cross, he definitely didn't get a whole lot of the Pygmy characteristics.. 

He's a handsome boy though!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

His color is a dead give away to his Nigerian Dwarf ancestry. But to me, his legs look short. Shorter than my registered Nigerians. It may just be the angle of the pictures but if they really are short, he may have a Pygmy ancestor. And it would be back a few generations. Other than that he looks Nigerian to me.

Regardless, he's a handsome boy! One of my favorite colors.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Defiantly not a Pygmy but he is adorable  here is some exmaples of Pygmies


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Example of a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## GoatFun4Us6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> I agree with KW Farms.. Hes fine boned, not thick And cobby, He is long legged.. His face is nice and refined, not wide.
> 
> There is no way to know for sure, but if he is a Pygmy cross, he definitely didn't get a whole lot of the Pygmy characteristics..
> 
> He's a handsome boy though!!


Thank you. He is a real sweetie & I don't have a lot of experience just yet with the different breeds (but what fun we are having learning).

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## GoatFun4Us6 (Nov 17, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> His color is a dead give away to his Nigerian Dwarf ancestry. But to me, his legs look short. Shorter than my registered Nigerians. It may just be the angle of the pictures but if they really are short, he may have a Pygmy ancestor. And it would be back a few generations. Other than that he looks Nigerian to me.
> 
> Regardless, he's a handsome boy! One of my favorite colors.


Yes, I wondered about his legs too. They aren't thick, like the ones pictured, but they are short.

Thank you, that helps a lot.


----------



## GoatFun4Us6 (Nov 17, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> Example of a Nigerian Dwarf
> View attachment 82507


Wow, I do see the difference now. 

Thank you, that is most helpful!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here some info on ND's colors. http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html

He looks similar to my buck Bristol. How old is your little guy? To me his legs do look shorter, so he may just having some growing to do, or he may have a bit Pygmy like suggested.


----------

